
Programmer's Oath - chauhankiran
https://github.com/Widdershin/programmers-oath
======
jadedhacker
This is a great idea, but this is far too vague. Very clear cut terms would be
necessary for this to have teeth. For instance something like, data collection
on individuals must have a clear purpose, the subject of collection must be
clearly presented with that knowledge, and they must derive a benefit directly
connected with the item in question.

Unfortunately, as alluded to in the README, even a strong statement would have
very little in terms of bite unless there is some kind of specific force
backing it up. Clearly, cultural pressure is currently insufficient or this
wouldn't be needed. Instead, I advise building an organization around
developer ethics that can pressure decision makers. Such an organization can
democratically ratify a code of ethics, collect signatures, and provide
financial support for individuals that resist unethical demands and face
retaliation.

~~~
clintonc
It must be vague to deal with unforeseen challenges of the future, just like
the Hippocratic oath. A lot of the difficulties we encounter today had no
analog 30 years ago for most programmers, and who knows what quandaries will
arise in the next 30?

------
Y_Y
> I will be diligent and take pride in my work.

YMMV, but this doesn't sound good to me. Outside the US especially, pride is
not necessarily seen as a good thing. I work hard and and try to produce the
best work I can, and to be pleased with it afterwards. All the same I'd hate
to be accused of pride.

(I recognise that there's more than one interpretation of the word, and that
e.g. Wikipedia [0] distinguishes between good and bad pride. I mean here that
having done good work, owning nice things, or living in a nice place doesn't
make me a better person than anyone else. I think self-worth is better found
in other things, but reasonable people will certainly differ.)

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pride](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pride)

~~~
GeorgeCarlin123
“Pride should be reserved for something you achieve or obtain on your own, not
something that happens by accident of birth. Being Irish isn't a skill... it's
a fscking genetic accident. You wouldn't say I'm proud to be 5'11"; I'm proud
to have a pre-disposition for colon cancer.”

― George Carlin

------
sfled
A Variant of the Abigail Oath

I am hired because I know what I am doing, not because I will do whatever I am
told is a good idea. This might cost me bonuses, raises, promotions, and may
even label me as "undesirable" by places I don't want to work at anyway, but I
don't care. I will not compromise my own principles and judgement without
putting up a fight. Of course, I won't always win, and I will sometimes be
forced to do things I don't agree with, but if I am my objections will be
known, and if I am shown to be right and problems later develop, I will shout
"I told you so!" repeatedly, laugh hysterically, and do a small dance or jig
as appropriate to my heritage.

Original: alt.sysadmin.recovery

------
zaarn
>I will only undertake honest and moral work. I will stand firm against any
requirement that exploits or harms people

This one should probably softened up into a "for the greater good" variant. I
understand "do not harm" is a good starting point, but sometimes harm becomes
necessary.

A surgeon will have to cut open the patient, harming them, to help them in the
end.

In the same manner, a programmer may find it necessary to write code that
harms a few people in order to help a whole lot more people. An example could
be that a business is exploiting people and a programmer will have to harm
their business and harm the people working there by writing an alternative to
the businesses product.

Temporary or short-term harm will become necessary to enable a programmer to
ensure reduction or larger or long-term harm.

~~~
mrkstu
Zeroeth Law of Robotics as applied to programmers...

------
tveita
Professional organizations typically have more full-backed codes of conduct,
e.g:

[https://www.acm.org/about-acm/acm-code-of-ethics-and-
profess...](https://www.acm.org/about-acm/acm-code-of-ethics-and-professional-
conduct)

[https://www.ieee.org/about/corporate/governance/p7-8.html](https://www.ieee.org/about/corporate/governance/p7-8.html)

------
nathanaldensr
The sorry state of business is that if you choose to follow this oath, you
will likely be unemployed forever. I wish it weren't so, of course.

~~~
di4na
As someone that live more or less following that code, i am employed and my
employer is really happy with me.

And the day i leave, i know i will have multiple offers, because people know
me and want to work with me.

I am sad that you think that this is the state of business. It is not. And
that is nice because otherwise i would be really sad.

I hope you do not have to do bad things at yoir current work, but if you or
any reader feel trapped, maybe we should discuss how to help you move to a
situation where you can afford this kind of oath ?

------
neuromantik8086
There was a similar attempt to make an oath for the broader "computing
professional" [1]. Not sure how much it has caught on, and I'm not sure how
well this will catch on either without the backing of some major organization.

[1] [http://pledge-of-the-computing-professional.org/home-
page/th...](http://pledge-of-the-computing-professional.org/home-page/the-
oath)

------
wpasc
> 8\. I will be diligent and take pride in my work.

Hacking something together for some reason and later admitting it was garbage
should be some grand violation of an oath. certainly not on par with the other
things that you pledged to

